# Favourite Download only Games



## starfish (Apr 18, 2010)

Have recently downloaded Namco Museum (its got Galaga & Xevious on it ) & OutRun on the PSN & enjoying them both thoroughly. Have also got Flower which is a nice change from the usual games. What are your favourites & which would you recommend.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 19, 2010)

From PSN - PixelJunk Monsters
From XBL - Trials HD


----------



## tiki (Apr 19, 2010)

Fat Princess and Wipeout HD both from the PSN.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 20, 2010)

Geometry Wars.


----------



## tiki (Apr 20, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Geometry Wars.




Great game but soooo difficult. I'm a bit past it with twitch reflexes.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 20, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> From XBL - Trials HD



I stayed up til about 4 in the morning once designing a track for that (that I still haven't finished)


----------

